# Hangman's Gallows....



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

I am building a Hangman's Gallows for my haunt this year. I used pallets and some 4x4's that I got from a recycled lumber yard that is located by my house. I added a hay hook to hang my pirate skeleton from. I think the hook looks cool and it allows me to easily take down and put up the skeleton each night....


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A fine warning to pirates everywhere. Nice job!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

oooooooooooo i like that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very neatly done. I like the hardware on the upper part.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

A well built gallows, nice job!


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the kind words!

Here are a few pics of the final prop:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Job


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

great job!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope there is less than 13 knots in that noose LOL great work and a cool idea


----------

